# Mendota dxv35 - No Pilot light



## NoFire88 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I have two issues going on.
First is the fireplace would only work from battery power for the last 2 years - dealt with it and just changed the 9volt battery every few weeks.

This year using the same process, went to change the battery and the pilot didn't come back on.  
So now, I have no pilot light which essentially means I have no fire, which means I have not heat.  

My wife thinks when I opened it, possibly dust (due to her great housecleaning skills) got into the pilot assembly.  We did have something like this happened to our furnace a few years ago...cobweb in the one of the oriface.

Any help will be greatly appreciated, thermostat shows room temp at 48 degrees.  I have made an appointment but they are about 7 weeks out before they come and service the unit and if they don't have the part when they diagnose, they need to order and make another appointment with the same lead time, 7 weeks!


----------



## zrock (Dec 12, 2018)

Time to find a better heating and cooling company... that time frame is just out to lunch... I live in the north and the busiest time of the year is only a few days. The company's around here will work 12 hour days or more... u can always get em same day if u want to bay emergency call out 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## wooduser (Dec 13, 2018)

It sounds like you have an intermittent pilot ignition system.

When you turn on the fireplace
1  the electronic module should energize the pilot gas valve control and turn on gas to the pilot burner.  At the same time,  the electronic module should turn on a spark to light the pilot burner.

2.  Within a small part of a second after the pilot burner lights,  the electronic module should detect that the pilot burner is lit.  It should turn off the spark and energize the main burner gas valve,  turning on the main burner gas,  which should light off the pilot light.

So where are we on that ignition cycle?

Check to be SURE that the gas valve to the fireplace is turned to the on position and that the electric gas valve is turned to the on position.

Is this natural gas or propane?  

Do you have other gas appliances and are they working normally  (which would suggest that you actually have a good supply of gas).


----------

